# Fever after stopping Prednisone?



## MIMAZOLCIAK (Aug 3, 2011)

Everytime I stop the prednisone I develop a fever within 4-6 days that is accompanied by pain in the throat. I pop a prednisone and it immediately goes away along with the fever. My endo now has me on 10 mg of prednisone every other day and it is helping, but barely! Today is my off day and I am in discomfort. Tomorrow can not come soon enough.

(prednisone is for the thyroiditis)


----------

